# So how did everyone do during muzzleloader?



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Any luck anyone?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Had a nice 8 point come out of creek this am With 5 does on public. At that point I thought game on but got reminded of thermals. At 80 yards they winded me ! Wild because in this valley wind was west to east and they were below me north. Later took a walk below and for sure in that spot breeze was dropping right into valley. Next time I’m getting on bench right above bottom east of we’re they came up. Only hunted to one and only heard one shot? Though this doe restriction knocks crowd down, I think the lack of pressure going to make for some nice bucks soon.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Very little shooting today.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wish I had a tag left, could have got something off my bucket list at 8am this morning
Came down to open the gate for my neighbor , otherwise I would have been here , he didn't go till the afternoon


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

The wife and I both killed does sat am in Jackson County. We heard 4 shots total . Barnes bullets used the 290 grain version the bullet work great large exit holes.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

They mushroom perfect every time. Found a few on the opposite shoulder.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Dropped a small 9 this morning


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Took my 12 yr old nephew out yesterday afternoon and he got his first deer with a crossbow. Small button buck. That was exciting.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Made the switch to Barnes this year myself. Replaced a 250 grain Shockwave spire tip with a Barnes T-EZ. Alternated shots back and forth at the range. Shots were right next to each other at 50, 100 and 200 yards. 100 yard shot last night took the bottom 1/3 of the heart out. Lights out after a 30 yard death run and flip. Skinned and quartered this morning. Boning her out now.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I shot a doe yesterday with a 250 grain Barnes bullet. As always, the Barnes did a great job. It was a complete pass through with great exit wound. The blood trail was 3-4 feet wide for about 60 yards before she dropped dead in her tracks.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Sat out all day yesterday...never saw any deer...heard one shot that was maybe 1/2 mile away. Moved a couple of times and never even found any fresh tracks. All the corn in the area was cut down just before and after regular gun season and the deer activity has dropped to nearly nothing. Not even seeing any on the trail cameras.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

My daughters doe from today. Found Barnes bullet on opposite shoulder. Open perfectly and most important remained 100 percent intact. Deer went about 20 feet.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice doe ,,,perfect pitcher too ..she looks very happy...way to go


----------

